# coral/mini pelia growth



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,

I was wandering if coral pelia also grows hair like things like the normal pelia to attach its self on to things?

I got coral pelia afew weeks ago. now it has this white hair like things only on the tips. Really short around a millimeter long. It seemed healthy afew days ago with signs of growth. (light green tips) out of all the plants in my tank only the mini pelia has this growth. And the only algae problem I have is green spot. on the glass driftwood and old anubias leaves.

So now Im thinking adhesive hair or the start of black brush algae...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you could post some close up pics, it would be helpful.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The hair like things are probably rhizoids, which serve as small roots for nutrient uptake and attachment. They are normal. Moss, liverworts, and the gametophyte stage of ferns all produce rhizoids.


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

AFAIK, not for nutrient uptake but only for attachment. Mosses do not have a vascular system.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They can move nutrients around, just more slowly. Actually, some mosses do have a start on a vascular system. It is just not as well developed as it is in the vascular plants.


----------

